

Banking on fuel-sweating flora - joubert
http://green.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/05/04/banking-on-fuel-sweating-flora/?ref=business

======
logic
Algae-based production is incredibly exciting to me. The hacker in me loves
the solution of utilizing the waste by-product of grid power production as a
significant input in the process.

It doesn't solve our petroleum needs, but it's a hell of a first step. It's
going to be an interesting couple of decades, in terms of fuel technology.

------
madmaze
I can see it now, if this ends up working we will have tons of these:
<http://www.treehugger.com/20090514-algae-bioreactor.jpg> i guess its time for
me to complete myself an old turbo diesel benz.

